# MK Paradise



## KateWood

For all machine knitters and anyone interested in learning the craft.


----------



## Beth Standing

I have arrived here KatexxBeth


----------



## KateWood

Share this space with your buddies and other MK'ers. I saw only you on the space as I have selected only messges from my buddies. Anyone new wouldn't be on my list to show up for me...


----------



## Beth Standing

Think the title of the topic need to be in full Machine Knitters Paradise, not just M k Paradise


----------



## KateWood

I think searching topics and clicking on search, both options search individual words bringing up messages containing those words, I've entered MK, MK Paradise and of course machne knitting/knitting machine and got a lot of messages off targeted subject.


----------



## Beth Standing

But if they went to Mk they could be added to out buddy list if they wished


----------



## maryanne

Hi and welcome to the forum. I just returned from two weeks in Chicago visiting my daughter and my sock knitting friend. I absolutely love Chicago. 

Between my sister and I, we have 2 LK 100's, a Studo 700 with SRP 60 Ribber, Sk360 with Lace Carriage,SRP 50 ribber, Bulky 8 with ribber and stand, Ribber Transfer RT1, Automatic Linker SC 1 and SC 3, automatic Yarn Changer 360-260, Radar, Card Punch, etc.

My sister can knit on the LK 100 and I knit with the LK 100, Bulky 8, and the Studio 700 thru color changes and punch cards. I am really rusty on the 700 as I taught myself on a Singer 700 about ten years ago. Neither one of us has a clue re the other machines. I also would like more information on the Bulky 8 because there's not much in the manual. Any advice you could give us would be greatly appreciated. We do have the name of a good teacher available near here but have not had a time when we could schedule a session and we are still having a problem coordinating it. So glad you joined us.


----------



## KateWood

Hi there, I was going to get in touch with Admin today but took a little time off of this quest to knit a purple infant hat. 
A regular knitter posted a message that a Hospital from Canada requested purple infant hats in response to shaken baby syndrome. This was my first one baby hat I ever knit and its small enough for a preemie, I knit it by short rowing so its sideways knit and has a picot edging. The hospital requested the hats be pretty plain with no balls or fringe etc. 

Have a good night Beth, I'll let you know what I am able to accomplish in reference to this KM space.

Kate


----------



## Sue Prenter

Have a beautiful Passap need encouragement to get cracking I used to do so much and kind of got way layed!!!MK paradise would be brill fully support Buddy list? havent realised there was a facility!! Sue


----------



## tpmcgoo2

count me in! I am just learning to MK and am very excited to learn more! I just ordered Diana Sullivans beginners DVD course so maybe that will really help me. I have liked her on you tube and ffind those videos helpful but thought the course would be better and it was reasonable. anyone ever use her stuff? This is anew one-just out..


----------



## flatcat

I have two machines that I never use,but I'm willing to learn.Tendonitis takes its toll.


----------



## siewclark

I bought some DVDs from her. She is a very good teacher. She also has some youtubes. Here is her link http://www.hobbyknitter.com/


----------



## MLyle

I have 2 Brother machines, and a manual Artisan that I don't use. My son is thinking of taking my Brother to make Astronomy themed afghans to sell. Don't know if he'll make any money doing that, but might be a sideline! My Brother 970 has the g-carriage, and also a motorized setup that moves the regular carriage for you. He's pretty good at setting up all the steps for patterns, so he will enjoy doing that!


----------



## MKjane

I work on a Bond, which I realize is low end compared to the machines named in other messages so far, but I look forward to learning from this forum.


----------



## itzzbarb

I have a Bond machine in it's box and would like to use it. I am interested. Count me in!


----------



## MKjane

itzzbarb said:


> I have a Bond machine in it's box and would like to use it. I am interested. Count me in!


Go for it! I use my Bond to do all sorts of charity knitting. I've started a web site giving simple but nice projects on the Bond: http://machine-knitting.wikispaces.com


----------



## Chava

Tell the on line knitting lady to get a lap top. Can't bring the knitting machine into the computer room indeed! Bring a computer into the knitting room. 
I had a double bed passap machine in 1982. It was wonderful.


----------



## funthreads623

hello- If this is a site/group ? for all machine knitters, I would love to be a part...I put mine away for about 10 years (6 surgeries on back and shoulder) and now I am ready to go again...may not be able to, but I'd really like to get back in it....I did quite a bit of designing, and my hubby and I taught ourselves SO much about them; perhaps he could even be of help with questions about the machine itself. I have a Brother 260, a Brother 965 with G carriage, and a Studio 860. thank you, Frances (in Texas)


----------



## VicinSea

I have 2 Bonds---just getting started on this new adventure!

I will be watching to see what turns up in here.


----------



## deemail

MKjane said:


> I work on a Bond, which I realize is low end compared to the machines named in other messages so far, but I look forward to learning from this forum.


there is no low end on this thread....don't you realize these threads are continuous, not competitive????? I have many knitting machines (6--10???) from plastic to double bed (don't care for electronics but of course, we want them here, too!) And I can honestly tell you I have learned a ton of information from

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cherylbrunettetv&aq=8&oq=cherylb

....she used a bond or USM (sorry don't really know the difference) to teach on and her information is clear and comprehensive. What she teaches can benefit a knitter/owner of any machine.

In addition, one of our members, clogden21 has several informative videos on youtube that give great information and tips for knitting and accessories (many of which she makes...and me too, since I saw her great little weights!). She has more than one machine but gives many of her demos on her bond/usm.... glad to have you here...


----------



## itzzbarb

MKjane said:


> itzzbarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Bond machine in it's box and would like to use it. I am interested. Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it! I use my Bond to do all sorts of charity knitting. I've started a web site giving simple but nice projects on the Bond: http://machine-knitting.wikispaces.com
Click to expand...

This is great, thank you!


----------



## deemail

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4007-1.html#32865

Here is clogden21 and her tips and tricks for KM.... she does invite us all to add something we might have been doing that we think others want to know about...


----------



## MKjane

deemail said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work on a Bond, which I realize is low end compared to the machines named in other messages so far, but I look forward to learning from this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> there is no low end on this thread....don't you realize these threads are continuous, not competitive????? I have many knitting machines (6--10???) from plastic to double bed (don't care for electronics but of course, we want them here, too!) And I can honestly tell you I have learned a ton of information from
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cherylbrunettetv&aq=8&oq=cherylb
> 
> ....she used a bond or USM (sorry don't really know the difference) to teach on and her information is clear and comprehensive. What she teaches can benefit a knitter/owner of any machine.
> 
> In addition, one of our members, clogden21 has several informative videos on youtube that give great information and tips for knitting and accessories (many of which she makes...and me too, since I saw her great little weights!). She has more than one machine but gives many of her demos on her bond/usm.... glad to have you here...
Click to expand...

Thanks for your kind words! I agree that the videos by Cheryl Brunette and our own clogden21 are super.


----------



## Chava

I quit using my Passap in 1982 because I needed the money and I sold it, but also I considered it boring, like ironing. Now that my hands are stiffer (I stopped knitting for years and have just started again. It's good for my hands but knit even slower than ever). My head and my own samples are full of patterns. I see how with a newer machine I could actually translate my needlepoint designs into knitted hangings and I find needlepoint very hard on me. I need an inexpensive, light, relatively small machine to do things up to a large sweater size. What should I get and why?
Can you use those round thingies (real cheap) I see on the web to knit socks reasonably well?


----------



## jmarcus276

I have rediscovered my bond recently. I have been making small blankets and squares that a friend uses to make angel gowns for a local non profit, sure had promised 35 by august and was falling behind. The combination of the knitting and crocheting have turned out beautifully and she is on track to get them all done


----------



## MKjane

jmarcus276 said:


> I have rediscovered my bond recently. I have been making small blankets and squares that a friend uses to make angel gowns for a local non profit, sure had promised 35 by august and was falling behind. The combination of the knitting and crocheting have turned out beautifully and she is on track to get them all done


A perfect use for your Bond! Kudos to you for pitching in.


----------



## deemail

jmarcus276 said:


> I have rediscovered my bond recently. I have been making small blankets and squares that a friend uses to make angel gowns for a local non profit, sure had promised 35 by august and was falling behind. The combination of the knitting and crocheting have turned out beautifully and she is on track to get them all done


knitting straight st st is one of my fave things to do with a km...i know they will do lots, but when i get to the place where i want to do lace or cable/arans, etc., then i'm kind of in the mood to hand knit.... but stand back when i want a new knit skirt... i can have an tea length straight knit skirt with side vents and picot hem done in maybe 2 hours, and most of that is the vent/hem time... i make yardage often and just cut and sew with my t shirt patterns for shirts and cardigans... and baby blankets???? couldn't beat 'em for that... still working on clogden21's swirl demo as i was doing it to learn how and have on hand but no immediate baby on the horizon as yet... i know she didn't design the pattern, but she certainly makes it understandable.


----------



## tenrad

I just started mk and take lessons and attend a club in the philly area. Iwould luv to see more info on Mk on this site


----------



## clogden21

My knitting machine is right beside my computer, (both of them) and I have two desktops.



Chava said:


> Tell the on line knitting lady to get a lap top. Can't bring the knitting machine into the computer room indeed! Bring a computer into the knitting room.
> I had a double bed passap machine in 1982. It was wonderful.


----------



## mzmaddie

I'm confused. Are you setting up a MK Paradise forum? I have a Brother X390 and have been knitting on it for one year.


----------



## clogden21

Actually if you are doing mine (clogden) It is mine, mine looks more like a wagon wheel with 16 spokes rather than 10. and there is no removing casting off till the end and putting back on



deemail said:


> jmarcus276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have rediscovered my bond recently. I have been making small blankets and squares that a friend uses to make angel gowns for a local non profit, sure had promised 35 by august and was falling behind. The combination of the knitting and crocheting have turned out beautifully and she is on track to get them all done
> 
> 
> 
> knitting straight st st is one of my fave things to do with a km...i know they will do lots, but when i get to the place where i want to do lace or cable/arans, etc., then i'm kind of in the mood to hand knit.... but stand back when i want a new knit skirt... i can have an tea length straight knit skirt with side vents and picot hem done in maybe 2 hours, and most of that is the vent/hem time... i make yardage often and just cut and sew with my t shirt patterns for shirts and cardigans... and baby blankets???? couldn't beat 'em for that... still working on clogden21's swirl demo as i was doing it to learn how and have on hand but no immediate baby on the horizon as yet... i know she didn't design the pattern, but she certainly makes it understandable.
Click to expand...


----------



## clogden21

the main difference is the carriage, the beds are the same, the bars are red for ISM and green for USM,
but are interchangeable. The ISM is the older on it has a wire guide for the yarn, the USM has green wings, on it.



deemail said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work on a Bond, which I realize is low end compared to the machines named in other messages so far, but I look forward to learning from this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> there is no low end on this thread....don't you realize these threads are continuous, not competitive????? I have many knitting machines (6--10???) from plastic to double bed (don't care for electronics but of course, we want them here, too!) And I can honestly tell you I have learned a ton of information from
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cherylbrunettetv&aq=8&oq=cherylb
> 
> ....she used a bond or USM (sorry don't really know the difference) to teach on and her information is clear and comprehensive. What she teaches can benefit a knitter/owner of any machine.
> 
> In addition, one of our members, clogden21 has several informative videos on youtube that give great information and tips for knitting and accessories (many of which she makes...and me too, since I saw her great little weights!). She has more than one machine but gives many of her demos on her bond/usm.... glad to have you here...
Click to expand...


----------



## clogden21

As to the machines i have: 

2 1/2 bonds (both USM's) hooked together all but 3 section (fyi 1 section has 15 needles, it takes 8 sections for 1 bond) it is 8 mm machine great for baby yarn kp1, up to some bulky kp4

and a Brother 585, standared 4.mm great for thinner yarn up to where the bond starts, baby yarn at tension 10.

what does everyone else have??


----------



## clogden21

that is what is nice about mk, you do not have to do much at any one time to get a lot done, I will be thinking good thoughts about you and your tendonitis



flatcat said:


> I have two machines that I never use,but I'm willing to learn.Tendonitis takes its toll.


----------



## Chava

I hope this will turn into an MK forum. I googled "knitting machines" and found a couple of machines unde $50 I thought worth buying and all the information, supplies and stuff was Brit! Any sources in the US? Should we ask people tag their items whether hand knit or not? I usually assume hand-knit. I like knowing what people do with what. Luv ya all.


----------



## KateWood

tpmcgoo2 said:


> count me in! I am just learning to MK and am very excited to learn more! I just ordered Diana Sullivans beginners DVD course so maybe that will really help me. I have liked her on you tube and ffind those videos helpful but thought the course would be better and it was reasonable. anyone ever use her stuff? This is anew one-just out..


I watched every one of her youtube instruction videos, that's how I learned MK with my manuals. She is very good. I bought her entrelac video its very well done. I'm considering her enchanted endings video as well.


----------



## KateWood

Hi There,
Did anyone see the post yesterday of a Hosipital in Canada requesting plain purple baby hats, for shaken baby awareness. I already knit one and plan to knit more. I have to check again as some knitters are arranging to collect the hats from the other knitters and send them in one parcel to save on the s/h for everyone. I made the first one out of worsted weight acrylic and steamed it heavily, it came out thinner and softer. So if you have purple worsted acrylic or other yarn without wool in your stash it can be used if you want to knit the hats.

Have fun


----------



## brenda m

maryanne, the studio 700 and singer 700 are the same machine, just different names. i have a studio 360 with ribber, lace carriage; the knitking (brother) 260 and knitking 98 all with punchcards. the 98 also has a garter carriage with punchcards. haven't used in a while


----------



## dollyoved

deemail said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work on a Bond, which I realize is low end compared to the machines named in other messages so far, but I look forward to learning from this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> there is no low end on this thread....don't you realize these threads are continuous, not competitive????? I have many knitting machines (6--10???) from plastic to double bed (don't care for electronics but of course, we want them here, too!) And I can honestly tell you I have learned a ton of information from
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cherylbrunettetv&aq=8&oq=cherylb
> 
> ....she used a bond or USM (sorry don't really know the difference) to teach on and her information is clear and comprehensive. What she teaches can benefit a knitter/owner of any machine.
> 
> In addition, one of our members, clogden21 has several informative videos on youtube that give great information and tips for knitting and accessories (many of which she makes...and me too, since I saw her great little weights!). She has more than one machine but gives many of her demos on her bond/usm.... glad to have you here...
Click to expand...

Dear Dee: Thank you for the great video on the Bond machine. I, too, have a Bond and have been working on it for some years. Nothing complicated. Lately I have had trouble with my index finger in addition to being newly widowed. As soon as I have some help in uncluttering around my machine, I will attempt to start machine knitting again. It is so much faster than hand knitting.


----------



## deemail

clogden21 said:


> Actually if you are doing mine (clogden) It is mine, mine looks more like a wagon wheel with 16 spokes rather than 10. and there is no removing casting off till the end and putting back on
> 
> 
> 
> deemail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmarcus276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have rediscovered my bond recently. I have been making small blankets and squares that a friend uses to make angel gowns for a local non profit, sure had promised 35 by august and was falling behind. The combination of the knitting and crocheting have turned out beautifully and she is on track to get them all done
> 
> 
> 
> knitting straight st st is one of my fave things to do with a km...i know they will do lots, but when i get to the place where i want to do lace or cable/arans, etc., then i'm kind of in the mood to hand knit.... but stand back when i want a new knit skirt... i can have an tea length straight knit skirt with side vents and picot hem done in maybe 2 hours, and most of that is the vent/hem time... i make yardage often and just cut and sew with my t shirt patterns for shirts and cardigans... and baby blankets???? couldn't beat 'em for that... still working on clogden21's swirl demo as i was doing it to learn how and have on hand but no immediate baby on the horizon as yet... i know she didn't design the pattern, but she certainly makes it understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i didn't know that!!!! i had not done the other pattern that's floating around so did not notice the differences.... should have known.... once more, thank you....i seem to be thanking you all the time but i really mean it... i wish we were close enough to knit together... i love to work with other fabric and yarn artists... it's so inspiring...


----------



## itzzbarb

This afternoon I have been watching the YouTube videos. The video instruction that came with my Bond.....many years ago....is on a VCR tape, so these YouTube videos are quite handy. And, you can stop and start them when you want. Yay!


----------



## deemail

itzzbarb said:


> This afternoon I have been watching the YouTube videos. The video instruction that came with my Bond.....many years ago....is on a VCR tape, so these YouTube videos are quite handy. And, you can stop and start them when you want. Yay!


That's my favorite thing about the YT videos... i can watch one little thing several times if i need/want to....


----------



## flatcat

had my son put a Bond together for me.They are fun and an easy way to get started.


----------



## bamster

i have a Bond and a Brother 260 with ribber,haven't done much on it yet had a lady in town give me some lessons i learned a lot from her but i found when she wasn't here i done poorly i am nearing retirement and hoping to have more time to spend at it on those cold long winter days and nights would love to join MK Paridise ty BAM


----------



## btibbs70

Hey, there!
Count me in, even though my M is out in the storage shed patiently awaiting a return to the sun room!


----------



## sister

Hi my name is Sister, I am also a machine knitter. I have been
knitting for about 5 years. I have a pc knitking, a knitking bulky, and a knitking electronic. I'm just getting back to my machines after about 2 years due to my husbands illness and death. 
Dusted cleaned and oiled them so now I think I'm ready to go.
Nice to connect with others that machine knit..


----------



## KateWood

sister said:


> Hi my name is Sister, I am also a machine knitter. I have been
> knitting for about 5 years. I have a pc knitking, a knitking bulky, and a knitking electronic. I'm just getting back to my machines after about 2 years due to my husbands illness and death.
> Dusted cleaned and oiled them so now I think I'm ready to go.
> Nice to connect with others that machine knit..


Hi Sister,

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.
Its good to take a renewed interest in your knitting again.
Don't forget to check your KMs & Kr's sponge bars, after 5 years I'm sure they'll need to be replaced soon.
This is hopefully going to turn into a permanent forum on this site, I'm working on getting what I can done and just started this topic 2 days ago. So far we've had 2067 views.
For now though so that you can find your way back, you will see an option to; watch topic, select that option and when you log in you'll get right into MK Paradise. You can also add me as a buddy if you want.

Nice to have you here,

Kate


----------



## tpmcgoo2

I have a knitking 260, brother 874,910 and 930e. I was gifted these from our dil's grandma and am trying to learn how to use the knitking 260. Any thoughts on the rest and ease of use of any of them and best one to learn on? I feel like I am really slow in the learning of how to do it although I did manage to get a hat done finally! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## KateWood

Hi There,

Nice to hear from you. You have great machines and I hope you'll be able to use them again as well.
I am just starting this quest to get this forum established. In the mean time select your option to add this topic to the watch topic in your profile. When you click on watched topics it'll pop right up. So far we've had 2067 views and several people are interested in having a MK forum on this site so I am going to call admn. with this interest and see what we can establish.

Have a great day,

Kate


----------



## KateWood

Hi There,

Could you possibly remember how to knit a few infant hats? A hospital in Canada requested knitted plain purple infant hats to raise awareness about shaken baby syndrome. Check active topics to find out more.

Good to hear from you,
Happy knitting

Kate


----------



## lavertera

Hi

I wouldn't mind learning. I have a Toyota 901? and it's been on the top of my wardrobe for 16 years. I pulled it out once, set it up, read the instructions and put it away again ha ha. I think I need someone to show me in easy step by step directions, as the booklet was all godolly **** to me. Willing to learn :lol: 

Pam


----------



## MKjane

lavertera said:


> Hi
> 
> I wouldn't mind learning. I have a Toyota 901? and it's been on the top of my wardrobe for 16 years. I pulled it out once, set it up, read the instructions and put it away again ha ha. I think I need someone to show me in easy step by step directions, as the booklet was all godolly **** to me. Willing to learn :lol:
> 
> Pam


I wish I could pop over and show you the basics, Pam, but it's a bit far from California!  But I think you're exactly right -- new machine knitters need a helpful person to walk you through the basics and help when you get in trouble. At least where I live, there is no such support system. Maybe we can establish "support groups" or "designated mentors" all over, willing to help new knitters (and each other).


----------



## Chava

The question is we all can and will help each other on the forum. Some of us might be neighbors or near neighbors and not know it. How to bridge that physically without privacy endangerment I do not know. UTube ss a big step in that direction.


----------



## funthreads623

I agree! I love to do "hand-manipulated" stitches on mine too---it gets FUN!


----------



## btibbs70

MKjane said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I wouldn't mind learning. I have a Toyota 901? and it's been on the top of my wardrobe for 16 years. I pulled it out once, set it up, read the instructions and put it away again ha ha. I think I need someone to show me in easy step by step directions, as the booklet was all godolly **** to me. Willing to learn :lol:
> 
> Pam
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could pop over and show you the basics, Pam, but it's a bit far from California!  But I think you're exactly right -- new machine knitters need a helpful person to walk you through the basics and help when you get in trouble. At least where I live, there is no such support system. Maybe we can establish "support groups" or "designated mentors" all over, willing to help new knitters (and each other).
Click to expand...

A suggestion: 
Do you Skype? 
I know there's a bit of a time difference, but Skype is free, and, if you both have a camera on your computer, then you can each show and do.


----------



## MKjane

btibbs70 said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I wouldn't mind learning. I have a Toyota 901? and it's been on the top of my wardrobe for 16 years. I pulled it out once, set it up, read the instructions and put it away again ha ha. I think I need someone to show me in easy step by step directions, as the booklet was all godolly **** to me. Willing to learn :lol:
> 
> Pam
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could pop over and show you the basics, Pam, but it's a bit far from California!  But I think you're exactly right -- new machine knitters need a helpful person to walk you through the basics and help when you get in trouble. At least where I live, there is no such support system. Maybe we can establish "support groups" or "designated mentors" all over, willing to help new knitters (and each other).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A suggestion:
> Do you Skype?
> I know there's a bit of a time difference, but Skype is free, and, if you both have a camera on your computer, then you can each show and do.
Click to expand...

Great idea! I'm not on Skype and don't have a camera on my computer, but others might! It's not as good as being right there hands on with a new machine knitter, but it would go a long way.


----------



## Chava

I have started a new topic Tatting" and will start another Skype. I think contnued discussion will be helpful as it is a feree service and of interest.


----------



## sister

Thanks, I would love to have you as my buddy..


----------



## deemail

tpmcgoo2 said:


> I have a knitking 260, brother 874,910 and 930e. I was gifted these from our dil's grandma and am trying to learn how to use the knitking 260. Any thoughts on the rest and ease of use of any of them and best one to learn on? I feel like I am really slow in the learning of how to do it although I did manage to get a hat done finally! Woo Hoo!!


IMO i would try to learn on the 260 simply because it will handle the less expensive 4 ply yarns and the sts are simply bigger so easier to pick up, etc., that way, after a little experience with casting on, picking up, shaping, etc., you can move to the smaller needles with ease. great asst. of machines, you really lucked out!


----------



## Keelyn

I bought a USM before Christmas. It is set up in the family room and intimidates me tremendously. A KM Forum would probably give me the incentive to get started. Retirement is coming in 5 months and I will have more time to sit down and really concentrate on learning what to do


----------



## lindade

I just finished a reversible 'Home Sweet Home' afghan on the Brother 965i. Finished sewing together the 3 panels each for back and front. Now I need to crochet around the afghan. This is for my grand daughter's wedding Aug 5.
I hope we can start a MK extension of Knitting Paradise.


----------



## lindade

tpmcgoo2 said:


> I have a knitking 260, brother 874,910 and 930e. I was gifted these from our dil's grandma and am trying to learn how to use the knitking 260. Any thoughts on the rest and ease of use of any of them and best one to learn on? I feel like I am really slow in the learning of how to do it although I did manage to get a hat done finally! Woo Hoo!!


I love my Brother 270 electronic. Like you said, one can see the stitches better  The 4 ply yarn is easily available and I just use my winder to have a more uniform center pull thread. MKjane has some easy Bond patterns that can be used on your 260. Relax and enjoy :-D


----------



## deemail

KateWood said:


> For all machine knitters and anyone interested in learning the craft.


i'm including this list of sites with KM patterns...the needles of steel is excellent, as are many others.

http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/

Bond America is a site devoted to the bond users but it has some nice patterns on it that can be used by anyone once you understand your machine a bit and can translate from their 'machine language'...


----------



## MKjane

lindade said:


> I just finished a reversible 'Home Sweet Home' afghan on the Brother 965i. Finished sewing together the 3 panels each for back and front. Now I need to crochet around the afghan. This is for my grand daughter's wedding Aug 5.
> I hope we can start a MK extension of Knitting Paradise.


Can you post a photo? We'd love to see it!


----------



## lindade

Sorry MKjane. I don't have a camera, but thanks for asking. It is on my 'to do list' though


----------



## miashay02

I have a knitking simple seven (7mm) machine. Have not used it in years. I would very much like to see a forum on machine knitting. Count me in.


----------



## itzzbarb

For the Bond knitters, here is a help page with videos I found on the Bond site.

http://www.bond-america.com/dvd/dvd_help_topics.html


----------



## lavertera

MKjane said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I wouldn't mind learning. I have a Toyota 901? and it's been on the top of my wardrobe for 16 years. I pulled it out once, set it up, read the instructions and put it away again ha ha. I think I need someone to show me in easy step by step directions, as the booklet was all godolly **** to me. Willing to learn :lol:
> 
> Pam
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could pop over and show you the basics, Pam, but it's a bit far from California!  But I think you're exactly right -- new machine knitters need a helpful person to walk you through the basics and help when you get in trouble. At least where I live, there is no such support system. Maybe we can establish "support groups" or "designated mentors" all over, willing to help new knitters (and each other).
Click to expand...

Hi MK Jane

Awh thank you, yes a tad too far away ha ha. I am not thick but, it's like when a new electronic item is out, the paperwork goes all around the houses!!! I know if I was shown in situ, I would be off with it all. I suppose what we all know about computers, knitting etc. is the same for all new users. To be honest I tried to think it through with out the paperwork but, there are too many bits to it that I don't know where they fit in to it all. I have purchased a dvd a few months ago, will have to take another look at it and see if I can suss it out.

We also have a network for freecycling and I think a "Wanted Help" may be worth a try. Never even thought about our local "knitting nora's" ;-)

I will dust it off and see what is actually there, maybe a few days before I can do that and poss post a pick??? I didn't think at the time that all the bits was there. I did buy it second hand but, the lady had only used it a few times and also was a "new" use????

I will post back soon ha ha


----------



## lavertera

btibbs70 said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I wouldn't mind learning. I have a Toyota 901? and it's been on the top of my wardrobe for 16 years. I pulled it out once, set it up, read the instructions and put it away again ha ha. I think I need someone to show me in easy step by step directions, as the booklet was all godolly **** to me. Willing to learn :lol:
> 
> Pam
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could pop over and show you the basics, Pam, but it's a bit far from California!  But I think you're exactly right -- new machine knitters need a helpful person to walk you through the basics and help when you get in trouble. At least where I live, there is no such support system. Maybe we can establish "support groups" or "designated mentors" all over, willing to help new knitters (and each other).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A suggestion:
> Do you Skype?
> I know there's a bit of a time difference, but Skype is free, and, if you both have a camera on your computer, then you can each show and do.
Click to expand...

Good suggestion but, we had Skype with problems so now it is off ha ha. I am more a visual learner and if manufacturers included good step by step pictures, things would be easier. I do it myself, explain something and half of it is still in my head, I know it but no one else does. If you know what I mean???


----------



## lavertera

Keelyn said:


> I bought a USM before Christmas. It is set up in the family room and intimidates me tremendously. A KM Forum would probably give me the incentive to get started. Retirement is coming in 5 months and I will have more time to sit down and really concentrate on learning what to do


Ha ha Keelyn. I think we must have the same blood line!!! :lol: I think we will do well on here. :thumbup:

Pam


----------



## HudsonNana

How can I join? I have a USM and love it but would certainly like (need) to learn more. Where do I go to find the orginal link. Thank you


----------



## Chava

I just started Skype topic on this forum. Search for it. It is ongoing and excellent and has some experienced and practical people all over the world. And we could instantly have all the Skype people enter a conference, if they want to. I think. I'll have to ask the Skype people if you can have Skype conferences. Could we have been invited guests at the Admins wedding and/or reception? If they had asked us?


----------



## tpmcgoo2

I've never done anything with skype. Is it hard to use? do you have to have a webcam? I wouldn't mind being able to watch what others are doing but dont have the web cam.

I was very fortunate to be given those machines. the lady I got them from did amazing designs and all with them...very talented so I am anxious to learn it but have trouble finding time to just practice. I hope with this new dvd coming I will. she has it set up as daily lessons so maybe....


----------



## deemail

Irene...........just go to page 1.... i think that we are all on the thread by joining in to comment... the originator is attempting to do something with ADMIN but this may be as much as we do...we can all talk to one another and get advice this way...


----------



## deemail

tpmcgoo2 said:


> I've never done anything with skype. Is it hard to use? do you have to have a webcam? I wouldn't mind being able to watch what others are doing but dont have the web cam.
> 
> I was very fortunate to be given those machines. the lady I got them from did amazing designs and all with them...very talented so I am anxious to learn it but have trouble finding time to just practice. I hope with this new dvd coming I will. she has it set up as daily lessons so maybe....


no, you do not need a webcam and it is wonderful for free phone calls (as long as the other person has skype too) even if you weren't knitting on it. with knitting you might like to have the camera, but really, being able to converse naturally might still work in a lot of cases. my kids and i skype one another at least once a day and sometimes many... i love it.


----------



## Stitchwizz

I have a Bond Clasic and an Elite(which I bought second hand) Have done all the suggestions for the Elite and still can't get it to work, so it is in its box waiting for a miracle. I use the Clasic a little, but not enough to be good at it. Any help would be welcome. I will post a picture of the one and only sweater I have made on the Clasic, which turned out beautifully, but who needs lots of basic sweaters. I would rather get fancy. Maybe some day.

Love this forum,

Bev


----------



## tpmcgoo2

Bev, I am impressed with you doing a sweater! I have managed a hat but that is all....maybe a sweater soon and then patterns! Yay!! I hope this forum helps us all too!!


----------



## HudsonNana

Thank you Deemail, I wasn't sure that's how it was done.


----------



## dwidget

i am interested i have a singer and a brothers and need to get back to machine knitting


----------



## KateWood

How you doin Beth,

I told a friend of mine that I met you through this site, she asked your name as she also has a friend in England, I can't remember that ones name. Anyway, have not heard anything from you in a couple. Knit anything new?

Bye for now,

Kate


----------



## Beth Standing

I had started a baby cardigan Kate, and was reasonable pleased with it, then it came to putting a band on it and made a right hash of it, I have counted this as learning curve. xxBeth


----------



## deemail

Beth Standing said:


> I had started a baby cardigan Kate, and was reasonable pleased with it, then it came to putting a band on it and made a right hash of it, I have counted this as learning curve. xxBeth


i hand knit lots of my bands as i don't mind doing that and it is easy to do while watching tv the night before or the night after (depending on whether i knit the fabric first. i don't necessarily want to hand knit them all the time, but so far, it's just been easier than learning how to use my ribber. I would of course, put a band on a baby sweater like you did, but for me, an ample sized grandma... i avoid most bands at the hip, preferring instead to do hems. i still have them at neck and wrists frequently, but the last thing i need at my hipline is a big 4 inch piece of ribbing hugging my ampleness! Sorry, wandering... my point is that there are style choices you can make that make sense while learning to handle the mechanics of the machines.


----------



## KateWood

dwidget said:


> i am interested i have a singer and a brothers and need to get back to machine knitting


Hi There,

Nice to hear from you, just select to save topic and keep connected that way till we see if we can get a permanent forum set up on this site.

Happy Knitting,

Kate


----------



## Strawberry4u

Is this for the old Bond knitting units also? I have one but didn't quite understand the whole getting started on it. I'm usually good at understanding instructions but when it came to the onset of starting a knitted project I was confused by the instructions so it's been sitting in the box for years and years.


----------



## KateWood

Strawberry4u said:


> Is this for the old Bond knitting units also? I have one but didn't quite understand the whole getting started on it. I'm usually good at understanding instructions but when it came to the onset of starting a knitted project I was confused by the instructions so it's been sitting in the box for years and years.


Good Morning, Nice to hear from you.
We have knitters already paying attention to the messages here who use bond KMs. I am not familiar with Bond machines but you can find some very good videos at dianaknits.com She has USM videos that may help you...Also, read the messages and send one to other knitters that have bond machines I'm sure they'll respond.
I am working on getting a permanent topic established on KP for machine knitters, in the mean time, select to add this to your watch topic category, that is how you will find your way back easily.

Have a great day

Kate


----------



## Strawberry4u

KateWood, Thank You for the info and will do. Have a great day.


----------



## Janie136

I have been learning on Singer Studio both a standard and a bulky machine. I am so discouraged about the lack of patterns as compared to hand knitting. I have been looking for a pretty pattern to make a table runner and placemats for my daughter-in-law but have not found any despite asking here and Googling. I really wish some one would put together a resource like Pattern Central onl for Machine patterns. That would be awesome. Jane


----------



## supergirl6116

I also have a Bond that hardly ever sees the light of day. I am interested!


----------



## itzzbarb

Strawberry4u said:


> Is this for the old Bond knitting units also? I have one but didn't quite understand the whole getting started on it. I'm usually good at understanding instructions but when it came to the onset of starting a knitted project I was confused by the instructions so it's been sitting in the box for years and years.


Hi there.....quite a few of us have Bond machines and quite a few of us have had our machines packed away for a long time and are wanting to get started using them. There are some very good instructional videos on YouTube for the Bond machines. If you will scroll back in this message board you will find the link. I watched several of them over the weekend and they are very good. Be sure and bookmark them so you can go back if you want to.


----------



## siewclark

Here is a youtube link which shows how to learn your machines.

http://www.youtube.com/user/hobbyknitter


----------



## deemail

Strawberry4u said:


> Is this for the old Bond knitting units also? I have one but didn't quite understand the whole getting started on it. I'm usually good at understanding instructions but when it came to the onset of starting a knitted project I was confused by the instructions so it's been sitting in the box for years and years.


youtube, cherylbrunette.....follow her knitting course...she begins at the beginning, defining machine terms, parts, techniques and then walks you all the way thru a whole drop shoulder sweater.


----------



## itzzbarb

Here is the link to the Cheryl Burnette instructionsl videos for the BOND machine.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cherylbrunettetv&aq=8&oq=cherylb


----------



## clogden21

You can check out some of my videos I use the USM from bond
http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum


----------



## KateWood

clogden21 said:


> You can check out some of my videos I use the USM from bond
> http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum


I really enjoyed your video You are very talented, creative and pleasant. Your trim was great, I like how you overcame its rolling issue. How many garments have you made? I also enjoyed CherylBurnette's video get to know your bond, those sweaters were magnificient. This proves that you don't have to have "the best" equipment to make beautiful things. This should encourage more knitters to get involved in this wonderful craft. I saved your blog to my favs...

Thank-you

Kate


----------



## itzzbarb

clogden21 said:


> You can check out some of my videos I use the USM from bond
> http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum


Thank you so much for sharing this. I checked out one of your videos and you really know your stuff! 

I am thinking and thinking some more about where I want to set my Bond up so it can stay there a while.


----------



## deemail

KateWood said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out some of my videos I use the USM from bond
> http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed your video You are very talented, creative and pleasant. Your trim was great, I like how you overcame its rolling issue. How many garments have you made? I also enjoyed CherylBurnette's video get to know your bond, those sweaters were magnificient. This proves that you don't have to have "the best" equipment to make beautiful things. This should encourage more knitters to get involved in this wonderful craft. I saved your blog to my favs...
> 
> Thank-you
> 
> Kate
Click to expand...

one of my favorite teaching techniques that clogden21 uses is that she does NOT edit her videos...when she makes an error, or thinks of a common problem, she lets it happen and then shows us how to fix it... it is so much easier to keep going when you know the way... when you get brave girls.....check out her entrelac by machine.... it took me a few tries but it is really fun...


----------



## KateWood

one of my favorite teaching techniques that clogden21 uses is that she does NOT edit her videos...when she makes an error, or thinks of a common problem, she lets it happen and then shows us how to fix it... it is so much easier to keep going when you know the way... when you get brave girls.....check out her entrelac by machine.... it took me a few tries but it is really fun...[/quote]

Hi DEE, That's exactly what is so nice about clogden21, she is calm and confidenant. I have a great cd for machine knitting entrelac by Diana Sullivan I purchased off her bolg. I have not set up to do it yet but have a few nice ideas about application and color. On this cd Diana uses thin circular needles to hold the sts which is very convenient, I'll watch clogden's too. What kind of KM are you knitting on???


----------



## deemail

Kate.... I have a singer 155 bulky (busy all the time, i love the soft feel of even small yarn on the big needles... texture is a big thing for me. then a brother 864 with a new intarsia carriage so all my time on there is spent trying to get proficient with that.... then a brother 588 which is a push button, punchcard machine from maybe the early 60s... lovely feel to it and i love the push button features. and then my double bed machine is a singer 321 and its accompanying ribber. i wanted this thing so bad and now that i have it, i've gotten so proficient at working out a part hand knit/part machine knit system, that i really haven't learned much about the ribber at all. i have moved into a new house this month and have room to have some of my machines in the house for evening work sessions. i'm thinking about bringing the double bed up just so i could spend a little time figuring out how to use it. all my other machines (maybe 8--12) are in various stages of renovation to be re-sold. i only buy singer, studio and brother, clean them up, fix sponge bars, fix/replace missing/bent needles, gather enough tools and books and then re-sell along with a sample that uses, folded hem, picot, a few simple lace rows, decreases, increases, casting on in the middle of a garment, and buttonhole neck. then i make a baby bonnet (you know the one from the handkerchief that is folded and then unfolded and carried on the wedding day?) well i make that bonnet with a punch card design. then i include both samples, the instructions for each so that the buyers can see what they are producing and then do it themselves. It has turned into a nice little side business and of course, i found all my personal machines by shopping for these.


----------



## brenda m

a good old book for doll clothes that will fit newborns it called planet of the dolls and can be used with standard machines


----------



## clogden21

you asked how many I have made , I lost count but if you want to see some of them here is a link

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c343/clogden21/my%20Knitting%20Creations/

most I have designed my self.

thank you all for your kind words.



KateWood said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out some of my videos I use the USM from bond
> http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed your video You are very talented, creative and pleasant. Your trim was great, I like how you overcame its rolling issue. How many garments have you made? I also enjoyed CherylBurnette's video get to know your bond, those sweaters were magnificient. This proves that you don't have to have "the best" equipment to make beautiful things. This should encourage more knitters to get involved in this wonderful craft. I saved your blog to my favs...
> 
> Thank-you
> 
> Kate
Click to expand...


----------



## tpmcgoo2

impressive Clogden21...no wonder you know what you are doing with all of that experience!!


----------



## deemail

clogden!!! i have not seen your album before...my faves are the pink/green/white baby hat...is that self striping yarn or did you mix your own colors?... and the striped scarf (or maybe it's a cowl) the woman is hiding behind...beautiful color choices! loved it!


----------



## lavertera

clogden21 said:


> you asked how many I have made , I lost count but if you want to see some of them here is a link
> 
> http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c343/clogden21/my%20Knitting%20Creations/
> 
> most I have designed my self.
> 
> thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out some of my videos I use the USM from bond
> http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed your video You are very talented, creative and pleasant. Your trim was great, I like how you overcame its rolling issue. How many garments have you made? I also enjoyed CherylBurnette's video get to know your bond, those sweaters were magnificient. This proves that you don't have to have "the best" equipment to make beautiful things. This should encourage more knitters to get involved in this wonderful craft. I saved your blog to my favs...
> 
> Thank-you
> 
> Kate
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Clogen

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## gcole

Sounds interesting, I am a new knitter and will surely like to be on the site.


----------



## Irish maggie

kate,I have just found it . im in !!

thanks we really need this fot this terrific site.



maggie


----------



## Irish maggie

tpmcgoo2 said:


> I have a knitking 260, brother 874,910 and 930e. I was gifted these from our dil's grandma and am trying to learn how to use the knitking 260. Any thoughts on the rest and ease of use of any of them and best one to learn on? I feel like I am really slow in the learning of how to do it although I did manage to get a hat done finally! Woo Hoo!!


hi , is the knitking260 a machine for bulky items ?

maggie


----------



## deemail

yes, knitking 260 and brother 260 are basically the same machine and are 9 mm machines with 114 needles and punchcard capability.


----------



## Stitched Up

I would like to offer a swop, I have a Knitmaster knitting machine with a ribber and table plus many extra's, I have no idea how to use it, so I have decided that I will swop for some Alpaca or sheep wool, the person will have to collect it, or I might consider any other swop. Sky


----------



## tana-mom

Thank you so much for this forum. I too have an old Bond that I am trying to learn on. It's not the best, but can't justify a newer or bigger machine until I can actually get this one going 
I am going to be a grandma again (grand babies number 3 & 4) with a set of twins! One boy (first grandson) and one girl! So exciting. I taught myself to hand knit this past December and have been very busy making baby cacoons and little hats. I'd like to get two sweaters made sometime soon on the machine, but have not had luck finding easy patterns for that  Anyway, I'm glad to have this forum as I have enjoyed the page for hand knitters very much. Hope to talk to all again soon...... till then, 'don't get your yarn in a tangle!'. 
Tana-mom


----------



## KateWood

Hi There,

What is the model number of the knitting machine and ribber? And what accessories are included?

Thank-you

Kate


----------



## MKjane

tana-mom said:


> Thank you so much for this forum. I too have an old Bond that I am trying to learn on. It's not the best, but can't justify a newer or bigger machine until I can actually get this one going
> I am going to be a grandma again (grand babies number 3 & 4) with a set of twins! One boy (first grandson) and one girl! So exciting. I taught myself to hand knit this past December and have been very busy making baby cacoons and little hats. I'd like to get two sweaters made sometime soon on the machine, but have not had luck finding easy patterns for that  Anyway, I'm glad to have this forum as I have enjoyed the page for hand knitters very much. Hope to talk to all again soon...... till then, 'don't get your yarn in a tangle!'.
> Tana-mom


Maybe the baby sweater on my Bond knitting website would work for you. I designed it to be quick.  http://machine-knitting.wikispaces.com


----------



## tana-mom

Thanks so much! I will give it a try. Hope I can do it correctly.
Tana-mom


----------



## jmarcus276

I think I will give that pattern a try also! Thank you for sharing your site


----------



## MKjane

tana-mom said:


> Thanks so much! I will give it a try. Hope I can do it correctly.
> Tana-mom


Great! Let me know how it goes, and if you have any questions, feel free to ask me.


----------



## MKjane

jmarcus276 said:


> I think I will give that pattern a try also! Thank you for sharing your site


Wonderful! Just as I said to tana-mom, let me know how it goes, and if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## phylled1

i have a knitmaster silver reed i also like to do hand manipulated sts ive had mine about 17 yrs do not do much on it but i would not like to be with out it i also have a brother which is packed away to make more room in my craft room love the hand knitting site


----------



## MKjane

I'd like to give some advice to those who have a knitting machine they're afraid to start using. 

Don't start out making a "real" project. That's too intimidating. Just cast on 15-20 stitches and start knitting away. Get the feel of your machine. Experience the fun of cranking out those rows! If it isn't perfect, so what? When you get to 25 or 50 rows, bind off and bask in the glory of your piece of knitting.

Then cast on another 15-20 stitches and do it again. Experiment. If you make mistakes, so what? You'll get better and better. Pretty soon you'll have the confidence to tackle a real project.


----------



## lavertera

MKjane said:


> I'd like to give some advice to those who have a knitting machine they're afraid to start using.
> 
> Don't start out making a "real" project. That's too intimidating. Just cast on 15-20 stitches and start knitting away. Get the feel of your machine. Experience the fun of cranking out those rows! If it isn't perfect, so what? When you get to 25 or 50 rows, bind off and bask in the glory of your piece of knitting.
> 
> Then cast on another 15-20 stitches and do it again. Experiment. If you make mistakes, so what? You'll get better and better. Pretty soon you'll have the confidence to tackle a real project.


That's good advice, thank you. I need a good scarf!! Only problem, well another one really, I don't know what ply of yarn to use on my Toyata 901?? Has anyone any knowledge of this machine please??

Pam


----------



## MKjane

lavertera said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give some advice to those who have a knitting machine they're afraid to start using.
> 
> Don't start out making a "real" project. That's too intimidating. Just cast on 15-20 stitches and start knitting away. Get the feel of your machine. Experience the fun of cranking out those rows! If it isn't perfect, so what? When you get to 25 or 50 rows, bind off and bask in the glory of your piece of knitting.
> 
> Then cast on another 15-20 stitches and do it again. Experiment. If you make mistakes, so what? You'll get better and better. Pretty soon you'll have the confidence to tackle a real project.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good advice, thank you. I need a good scarf!! Only problem, well another one really, I don't know what ply of yarn to use on my Toyata 901?? Has anyone any knowledge of this machine please??
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...

I don't know that machine but I Googled it just now and found several sites that talk about it. I'll bet you can find out what you need to know. Or -- experiment!!


----------



## deemail

tana-mom said:


> Thank you so much for this forum. I too have an old Bond that I am trying to learn on. It's not the best, but can't justify a newer or bigger machine until I can actually get this one going
> I am going to be a grandma again (grand babies number 3 & 4) with a set of twins! One boy (first grandson) and one girl! So exciting. I taught myself to hand knit this past December and have been very busy making baby cacoons and little hats. I'd like to get two sweaters made sometime soon on the machine, but have not had luck finding easy patterns for that  Anyway, I'm glad to have this forum as I have enjoyed the page for hand knitters very much. Hope to talk to all again soon...... till then, 'don't get your yarn in a tangle!'.
> Tana-mom


here is my favorites list for knitting machine pattern sites....the first is the best (to me) and they have tons of baby stuff....have fun....

http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/


----------



## deemail

lavertera said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then cast on another 15-20 stitches and do it again. Experiment. If you make mistakes, so what? You'll get better and better. Pretty soon you'll have the confidence to tackle a real project.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good advice, thank you. I need a good scarf!! Only problem, well another one really, I don't know what ply of yarn to use on my Toyata 901?? Has anyone any knowledge of this machine please??
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...

toyota 901 is a 200 ndl bed machine at a size 4.5 mm... this means you can use up to sport yarn (if it is soft) you will be using mostly cone yarns with 2 or 3 small plies... there is a ton you can do with these so don't be disheartened... they will have a very smooth and professional look... this machine also has a 24 st punchcard reader. punchcards can be purchased or produced yoursel, but ONLY with a real knitting machine punch.... please see ebay for these tools... you cannot use a regular punch... blank cards and blank card rolls can be purchased there also....


----------



## dirgni

Hi
I would love to see a Knittingmachine forum
Count me in.
dirgni


----------



## tana-mom

Thanks so much for posting all the cool links. I can't wait to start something on my machine! 
Tana-mom


----------



## ncpat

Thank you so much MKJane for your site. I will be monitoring for updates. Just bought this past winter and learning slowly. Sites like yours have been immensely helpful.


----------



## MKjane

ncpat said:


> Thank you so much MKJane for your site. I will be monitoring for updates. Just bought this past winter and learning slowly. Sites like yours have been immensely helpful.


Thanks, ncpat! Hope you find lots of good things to make.


----------



## ncpat

KateWood said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for the old Bond knitting units also? I have one but didn't quite understand the whole getting started on it. I'm usually good at understanding instructions but when it came to the onset of starting a knitted project I was confused by the instructions so it's been sitting in the box for years and years.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning, Nice to hear from you.
> We have knitters already paying attention to the messages here who use bond KMs. I am not familiar with Bond machines but you can find some very good videos at dianaknits.com She has USM videos that may help you...Also, read the messages and send one to other knitters that have bond machines I'm sure they'll respond.
> I am working on getting a permanent topic established on KP for machine knitters, in the mean time, select to add this to your watch topic category, that is how you will find your way back easily.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> Kate
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Kate for working to get a machine knitting topic. I have a Brother KH-890 and when I realized it was a standard gauge I got a Bond Deluxe from Ebay. I need all the help I can get and have watched all of the You Tube videos I can find. Having a permanent topic here is such a wonderful idea and would be such a great inspiration.


----------



## lavertera

Thank you deemail for the info, I really do appreciate it. Sorry I meant to reply last night and got side tracked again.  

I will copy and put in a file, just not had time to set it up yet.


----------



## lavertera

Thank you MKJane. Sorry for not replying sooner, keep getting side tracked!!

I will do that as soon as I get it set up, not had time yet.

Pam


----------



## clogden21

we got our own topic Yippee!! thanks Admin!!


----------



## clogden21

What is everyone working on?


----------



## tpmcgoo2

woo hoo! our own topic! Our very own!! wow!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sister

I'm working on sweaters for my great grandbabies. Then hope to go on to scarves for the eight grand children (adults). Its much easier making things for babies.


----------



## deemail

clogden21 said:


> we got our own topic Yippee!! thanks Admin!!


hi, did i miss something? do we have a KM section or just the ongoing thread that's been floating round for several days? i must say, there has been some nice info even there... here's hoping....


----------



## tpmcgoo2

yep...there is whole section...just go to the main page and you'll find it! YAY!


----------



## meade1

I have the old "Pinky" Passap Duo that I purchased in approx. 1970. I had to put it in storage 25 yrs ago but now have it at home, cleaned and ready to be oiled. Can't wait to have it ready for use.

Bought it when my daughter was 2yrs old and I could not knit fast enough by hand. 

I have knitted adult and children sweaters, a two piece dress for myself; child's pants, pullover and hat set; child's bibbed coveralls with hat; child's dress with built-in pattern; baby blanket etc. 

It will be like starting over again.


----------



## sistermaide

buddy list for passap? count me IN!!  :thumbup:   PLEASE??


----------



## itzzbarb

I have a question for Bond machine owners. Have you tried the silicone spray Bond sells to use on your machine bed? If so, please tell us about the result you had, including whether it stained your yarn or had any long term affect on your machine. 

Also, have any of you made your own knitting weights and if so, would you plese share what you did.


----------



## onesoutherngal

no to the spray....but i use fishing wts all the time...actually use paper clips or Christmas ornament clips to hold them....i always seem to need them on the edges of longer works, like afghans...


----------



## deemail

itzzbarb said:


> I have a question for Bond machine owners. Have you tried the silicone spray Bond sells to use on your machine bed? If so, please tell us about the result you had, including whether it stained your yarn or had any long term affect on your machine.
> 
> Also, have any of you made your own knitting weights and if so, would you plese share what you did.


go to youtube, search for clogden21.... her demos show her using the ones she has made, but then she also shows how to make them.... with nice closeups, etc.... 
http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21#p/search/0/7ivF1P7A7nc

went to find exact one... i like to use the plastic coated paper clips and not having any fishing weights, but having lots of bolts, i used, bolts, added nuts and dipped and hung just as she explained...


----------



## tana-mom

I have not used the spray, but have been wondering if I need to. I do put way more wax on the key plate than the instructions seemed to indicate.

I have made two types of weights. The ones already mentioned that I saw on clogden21's youtube site. I used plastic coated paperclips of different colors with different size fishing weights and also some with heavy nuts on them. I plan to use the different colors to help me keep track of rows since I don't have a row counter on this old bond. I also found a site once (can't find it again ) where a lady had taken an old fork, bent the tine's over a little bit, bent the handle up to make a hook. Then she put large hole flat washers on the hook and hung it on the yarn by the bent tines! It worked like a claw weight. I've been looking for old forks at garage sales or cheap ones at the dollar store to make some of these. I seem to need to use alot of weight on anything over 20 row's or so.


----------



## MKjane

itzzbarb said:


> I have a question for Bond machine owners. Have you tried the silicone spray Bond sells to use on your machine bed? If so, please tell us about the result you had, including whether it stained your yarn or had any long term affect on your machine.
> 
> Also, have any of you made your own knitting weights and if so, would you plese share what you did.


I make my own weights out of clothes pins and paper clips. They're all I use. Here's a link telling how to make them:
http://machine-knitting.wikispaces.com/Home-Made+Weights


----------



## itzzbarb

Great ideas everyone, thanks for the pointers. I did go to the Bond site and looked up their claw weights. They are $14.95 for 2 weights.


----------



## sistermaide

I have made my own weights, actually before I knew we were supposed to have weights, (I was winging it, with my first machine, ...no instructions,)
I attached some old batteries together, up to 4 at time, with a tightly wrapped rubber band, then used a paper clip flipped open as an S hook, though the rubber band, and I hung them spaced as needed on my knitting.


----------



## joelbears

HI EVERYONE!!! I was sooooooo happy to see this site yesterday. I want to be a part. I have two working machines, a Brother 270 and a Studio 360. I have trouble casting on the 360. I have an old (Knit King) I think. I made at least 50 afgahn on it and it is just worn out. When my best friend past away I was privledged to be able to buy her machine, the Brother 270. I have made about 10 afgahns on it, but want to do other things after I get 2 more queen size afgahn and about 10 or so baby blankets. I have made bonnets for the hospital. There is a knitting machine club in Pueblo, CO, but last time I traveled the 55 miles in there, no one was there. 
I have a question, why don't our children and grandchildren want to learn our knitting and crocheting? When I die, who is going to get my machines? My yarn stash? Should I put it in my will? Has anyone done that? Love to all.


----------



## deemail

all my sewing machines (24) and knitting machines (4 of mine plus others that are in the middle of restoration) are in my will to someone i know who wants them and will keep the ones she wants and sell the rest at a good price. my sons don't know what they're worth, don't care and wouldn't do anything but take them to the dump. 

All fabric goes to the local quilt guild for charity quilts and all yarn goes to the fiber guild for the same sort of thing.


----------



## itzzbarb

joelbears said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> ! I
> I have a question, why don't our children and grandchildren want to learn our knitting and crocheting? When I die, who is going to get my machines? My yarn stash? Should I put it in my will? Has anyone done that? Love to all.


That is a good question, what will happen to all of my things.....sewing machines, sergers, knitting machines, fabric, yarn....the list goes on and on. Having no children to pass things on to, I decided I will say that my family can go through the things and take what they want, but what they don't want, which will be 99% of it, goes to Project Linus. Google Projet Linus. There are chapters all over the country and depend on donations to make blankets and quilts, sewn, knitted and crocheted, for children's hospitals and other charity organizations. The PL group I am with not only does the PL blankets, which requires certain fabrics with no trims, no smoke odors, pet hairs, etc, so we have alot of fabrics and other things left over. We make lap blankets and coverlets for the local county hospital, a mission for the homeless, and 2 nursing homes. So.....why not will your treasures to an organization who can put them to good use.


----------



## ncpat

Didn't even know that bond sold a spray but I have used WD40 and Pam. Both seemed to allow the carriage to glide more smoothly. Should be able to find something reasonable in Walmart's auto or paint section if you want a silicone spray.


----------



## itzzbarb

ncpat said:


> Didn't even know that bond sold a spray but I have used WD40 and Pam. Both seemed to allow the carriage to glide more smoothly. Should be able to find something reasonable in Walmart's auto or paint section if you want a silicone spray.


Where do you spray this? The front of the needles, the back of the needles? It seems like WD40 and Pam would leave a residue to get on the yarn or collect dust and fibers? Bond sells the silicone spray on their website but I have not found any instruction about where you spray the stuff.


----------



## ncpat

I spray it on the key plate rather than using the wax. Couldn't seem to get the wax into the tight areas but had no problem with the spray.


----------



## itzzbarb

That makes sense! Thanks.


----------



## mary ruegg

never thought to spray key plate have a bond and having a hard time getting it to knit don't know what I am doing wrong but still trying to find out.


----------



## bugsmom

Im a bond kinda girl too...looking forward to getting a bigger and better one some day soon! But what better way to learn stitches and tricks on than the bond. Ive made many many things. The first thing i ever made was of course the easiest...a scarf then i made a doll. Now the machine knitting world is endless....ive made socks, slippers, baby sweaters, booties, dishcloths, etc. I only have the standard set for the needle bed...need to add on if im going to make adult size sweaters. Extension kit is in the near future.


----------



## bugsmom

Im a bond kinda girl too...looking forward to getting a bigger and better one some day soon! But what better way to learn stitches and tricks on than the bond. Ive made many many things. The first thing i ever made was of course the easiest...a scarf then i made a doll. Now the machine knitting world is endless....ive made socks, slippers, baby sweaters, booties, dishcloths, etc. I only have the standard set for the needle bed...need to add on if im going to make adult size sweaters. Extension kit is in the near future.


----------



## patganoe

Don't use WD 40 It's a solvent and will destroy the plastic parts of any machine. Lori Lin is a special machine spray and Super Lube works well too. Silicone sprays are good too. Spray your metal parts under the key-plate, your bed and wipe it off, and the needle butts. You'll know when you need to lube, it will get hard to push the carriage. None of the oils I mentioned will stain your yarns.When you spray wipe off the excess with a soft cloth and be careful not to catch it, or your fingers on the hooks!


----------



## dollyoved

Since my husband died a year ago I lost interest in my Bond. A couple of days ago my daughter helped me to uncover my machine from all the papers and junk that accumulated on it. I have had to remember how to even get started. But now I just knitted a swatch for a cardigan for myself. I lost so much weight that my sweaters are too big for me. I can't wait to get the pattern from my Knitware program. It will be nothing fancy until I get used to it. Thank you for this club.


----------



## KateWood

dollyoved said:


> Since my husband died a year ago I lost interest in my Bond. A couple of days ago my daughter helped me to uncover my machine from all the papers and junk that accumulated on it. I have had to remember how to even get started. But now I just knitted a swatch for a cardigan for myself. I lost so much weight that my sweaters are too big for me. I can't wait to get the pattern from my Knitware program. It will be nothing fancy until I get used to it. Thank you for this club.


Dolly,

You're making it through a very difficult time and We're all glad to have you on our forum and hear you're finding interest again in doing things. Especially a rewarding craft like this. Take your time and be patient with yourself, its not always easy to jump right back in. Your daughter is a gem. I was online and saw a pattern cd for Bond machines with several books of beautiful patterns on it on ebay. If you're inclined log in on ebay and enter bond pattern (s) in the search engine and look over the choices.


----------



## dollyoved

Thank you for your kind words. I meant to say my granddaughter. My daughter died in 2004. I have patterns in the knitting magazines I bought years ago when I first got the Bond. However I am not good at tailoring them to my measurements. That's why I got the Knitware program. Again thanks!


----------



## itzzbarb

patganoe said:


> Don't use WD 40 It's a solvent and will destroy the plastic parts of any machine. Lori Lin is a special machine spray and Super Lube works well too. Silicone sprays are good too. Spray your metal parts under the key-plate, your bed and wipe it off, and the needle butts. You'll know when you need to lube, it will get hard to push the carriage. None of the oils I mentioned will stain your yarns.When you spray wipe off the excess with a soft cloth and be careful not to catch it, or your fingers on the hooks!


Thank you, I was wondering about the safety of using WD 40 on plastic. Seems like it would eventually soften the plastic parts. It might be OK for a while, but one day the damage would be done and the machine bed ruined.


----------



## itzzbarb

dollyoved said:


> Since my husband died a year ago I lost interest in my Bond. A couple of days ago my daughter helped me to uncover my machine from all the papers and junk that accumulated on it. I have had to remember how to even get started. But now I just knitted a swatch for a cardigan for myself. I lost so much weight that my sweaters are too big for me. I can't wait to get the pattern from my Knitware program. It will be nothing fancy until I get used to it. Thank you for this club.


I am so sorry for your loss. It is good that you are getting started back using your KM. There are some wonderful people on this board who have alot of experience with the Bond machine in general. YouTube has knitting machine in their search box. Please come back and give us a report on the Knitware program once you get started using it.


----------



## sister

It seems we have a lot in common. I lost my husband a year ago and my daughter in 04. But we are suvivors right? I am so happy with the mk site..


----------



## dollyoved

sister said:


> It seems we have a lot in common. I lost my husband a year ago and my daughter in 04. But we are suvivors right? I am so happy with the mk site..


Condolences on your loss. Isn't it ironic that we should both have the same sad circumstances. I hope you can recover soon.


----------



## Beth Standing

Grief is a process, everyone deals with it differently, and in their own wayxxxxxBless and comfort you Beth


----------



## dollyoved

Beth: Thank you so much for your kind words. Love to you.


----------



## sunansand101

I love this site so much! I get such good tips. The biggest help was the videos on utube! Does anyone know of software, a website, video etc. that shows how to convert a pattern from hand knit to machine knit? I've seen instructions on how to do it with a chart, but having never knitted by hand, I get a little (ok a lot!) confused. Someone on another website mentioned software by someone named Jim that is very good. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dollyoved

I just started using my Knitware program to calculate a cardigan for me. I have this program in Virtual Windows XP. When it became time to print the pattern, It would not print. Luckily my grandson-in-law showed me how to put it into Word and print from there. Because I haven't used the program for so long, I miscalculated and I am ripping out the back and 1 front and redoing it by my altered instructions. I am slowly getting used to my Bond and following a complicated pattern. When I finish I will attempt to show a picture of it.
dolly


----------



## douglasdanes3

Please count me in. I am new to MK. I have a Studio 700 and a brother KH230 (just got it). But would love to part of this group. thanks sue


----------



## sistermaide

Hi! I am glad to see so many people here, I still feel new, partly because I am, and partly because I have had such a hectic life lately, with the running here and there, etc. time seems to have just flashed by. The last 2 weeks seems more like 3 days, and I am just now thinking that 'today, I can start back to regular catching up stuff'.

I have several machines, and don't even know what all of them are, but I know which ones are my favorites. 

This place will really be fun when I get caught up with my other work.


----------



## KateWood

douglasdanes3 said:


> Please count me in. I am new to MK. I have a Studio 700 and a brother KH230 (just got it). But would love to part of this group. thanks sue


Good Morning,

Nice to hear from you. I hope you'll enjoy our thread on KP. Be sure and post any pics of your projects from your avitar. I almost bought a KH230 you're going to love it, there are a multitude of sts that can be done by hand manipulating them. One of my favorites is twisted stitches, they look great especially on a bulky KM. 
Happy Knitting


----------



## KateWood

sistermaide said:


> Hi! I am glad to see so many people here, I still feel new, partly because I am, and partly because I have had such a hectic life lately, with the running here and there, etc. time seems to have just flashed by. The last 2 weeks seems more like 3 days, and I am just now thinking that 'today, I can start back to regular catching up stuff'.
> 
> I have several machines, and don't even know what all of them are, but I know which ones are my favorites.
> 
> This place will really be fun when I get caught up with my other work.


Hi, hurry and catch up, we want to see some of your avitars)) So which machines do you have that you like the best?

Happy Knitting


----------



## sistermaide

My all time favorite so far is the Passap Duomatic 80, which would be followed close behind with the Passap 6000, I am sure except mine is in 'not so good' shape, and requires a lot more power to push the carriage across. I also like all three of the Brothers/Knitkings, as I have one of each size, and wish that I had a ribber for the fine one. I have several others of assorted sizes and names, of which most of them I intend to sell when I get the running in the 'pink'. 

My favorite thing to knit is tights, of which I had to write my own pattern, since I could not find any at the time I was hunting. I just did an excel form, to calculate it out for me, so that I can make them for my growing grandaughters, as well as myself, and their dolls.


----------



## douglasdanes3

I love that idea as I too had to teach myself to machine knit on my Studio 700 still learning tho. But I went to youtube and knitted along with Diana Sullivan with beginners projects she has on there. She is a great teacher but I too need someone to actually show me different things that this machine can do. I have a Knit radar that I dont know how to use and punchcard that I dont know how to use a lace carriage which I have never used and that would be wonderful to know that there is someone close that can mentor you through thanks sue


----------



## dollyoved

Today I decided to continue machine knitting on my Bond a cardigan for me. I had put in a simple pattern on the back and thought I put in the same pattern on the right front. As I was about to do the left front, I picked up the front to see how I did the pattern and discovered I forgot to put it in. I then proceded to do another right front with the pattern this time. For some reason I got my pinky caught in one of the sharp needles and didn't know which way to remove it, so I gave myself extra pain. Meanwhile about 8 needles came out and the knitting was partly raveled. I stopped the bleeding, fixed the needles into the bed and after a couple of rows that are stretched, continued knitting. I will call this sweater the great experiment.
Dolly


----------



## MKjane

dollyoved said:


> Today I decided to continue machine knitting on my Bond a cardigan for me. I had put in a simple pattern on the back and thought I put in the same pattern on the right front. As I was about to do the left front, I picked up the front to see how I did the pattern and discovered I forgot to put it in. I then proceded to do another right front with the pattern this time. For some reason I got my pinky caught in one of the sharp needles and didn't know which way to remove it, so I gave myself extra pain. Meanwhile about 8 needles came out and the knitting was partly raveled. I stopped the bleeding, fixed the needles into the bed and after a couple of rows that are stretched, continued knitting. I will call this sweater the great experiment.
> Dolly


What an adventure! Thanks so much for letting the rest of us know we're not the only ones who do things like this!


----------



## itzzbarb

OH geez!! I hope your finger feels OK now. What an experience. Kudos to you for not throwing in the towel and keeping up the project. Once in a while a needle on my Bond hangs on the carriage, and I can tell that part of the needle is very sharp. You be careful.


----------



## sistermaide

MKjane said:


> dollyoved said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I decided to continue machine knitting on my Bond a cardigan for me. I had put in a simple pattern on the back and thought I put in the same pattern on the right front. As I was about to do the left front, I picked up the front to see how I did the pattern and discovered I forgot to put it in. I then proceded to do another right front with the pattern this time. For some reason I got my pinky caught in one of the sharp needles and didn't know which way to remove it, so I gave myself extra pain. Meanwhile about 8 needles came out and the knitting was partly raveled. I stopped the bleeding, fixed the needles into the bed and after a couple of rows that are stretched, continued knitting. I will call this sweater the great experiment.
> Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> What an adventure! Thanks so much for letting the rest of us know we're not the only ones who do things like this!
Click to expand...

OUCH!!! :-(   That REALLY HURTS!!! ....  not that I would know from experience...ha ha...hope it heals quickly.


----------



## sister

Have you ever had your long sleeve shirt or sweater get caught? Not an easy thing to take apart.
That must have been quite painful. I always warn my grandchildren about my machines.. I try to always keep them covered when not in use..


----------



## KateWood

sister said:


> Have you ever had your long sleeve shirt or sweater get caught? Not an easy thing to take apart.
> That must have been quite painful. I always warn my grandchildren about my machines.. I try to always keep them covered when not in use..


Sure have, its annoying. Now I roll them up automatically and watch those bracelets too :lol:


----------



## itzzbarb

KateWood said:


> sister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had your long sleeve shirt or sweater get caught? Not an easy thing to take apart.
> That must have been quite painful. I always warn my grandchildren about my machines.. I try to always keep them covered when not in use..
> 
> 
> 
> Sure have, its annoying. Now I roll them up automatically and watch those bracelets too :lol:
Click to expand...

A couple of weeks ago I kept hanging my blouse on the needles as I stood up to manage some things. I had pulls all over my blouse!


----------



## dollyoved

Thank to you all for being concerned about me. This never happened to me before. That' what I get for knitting at night and not paying attention to what I am doing.


----------



## Gidget'smom

I have a Bond in the box, take it out every fall. Also have an Addi Express King Size, and I just ordered the Addi Express Pro. I know these aren't "Good Ones", but I am still interested.


----------



## funthreads623

tell me a little more about your Addi-Kingsize...I have been looking at it..(I have three full size KM, but just want this one to play with)....is it worth its price ($189, that I can find) and do you like it? also, I haven't found out how many needles it has? thank you for any info--



Gidget'smom said:


> I have a Bond in the box, take it out every fall. Also have an Addi Express King Size, and I just ordered the Addi Express Pro. I know these aren't "Good Ones", but I am still interested.


----------



## itzzbarb

Gidget'smom said:


> I have a Bond in the box, take it out every fall. Also have an Addi Express King Size, and I just ordered the Addi Express Pro. I know these aren't "Good Ones", but I am still interested.


Several have asked about the Addi Express. What are the sizes of things you can knit on it? Smallest to largest? What do you make on it?


----------



## maryannn

Does anyone know of a knitting machine that does the garter stitch where the project does not have to be physically removed from the needles? 
I have had my knitting machine a couple of months. I am on my 3rd sweater. Sure wish that I had more time to use it.
MA


----------



## maryanne

maryannn said:


> Does anyone know of a knitting machine that does the garter stitch where the project does not have to be physically removed from the needles?
> I have had my knitting machine a couple of months. I am on my 3rd sweater. Sure wish that I had more time to use it.
> MA


As far as I know, Brother was the only manufacturer who made a garter garage. I don't know any particulars but you could research it on the web.


----------



## maryannn

Thank you. I will do some more research!
MA


----------



## sistermaide

maryanne said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a knitting machine that does the garter stitch where the project does not have to be physically removed from the needles?
> I have had my knitting machine a couple of months. I am on my 3rd sweater. Sure wish that I had more time to use it.
> MA
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Brother was the only manufacturer who made a garter garage. I don't know any particulars but you could research it on the web.
Click to expand...

Also Passap had a separate accessory for it, depends on the model, I think it is a 'U-80'.


----------



## maryannn

Thanks, I will look into the Passap.
MA


----------



## littlewind53

sistermaide said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a knitting machine that does the garter stitch where the project does not have to be physically removed from the needles?
> I have had my knitting machine a couple of months. I am on my 3rd sweater. Sure wish that I had more time to use it.
> MA
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Brother was the only manufacturer who made a garter garage. I don't know any particulars but you could research it on the web.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also Passap had a separate accessory for it, depends on the model, I think it is a 'U-80'.
Click to expand...

Passap had a couple of accessories, I think they also had a U-100, plus there was one for the electronic machines. They we called Transfer Carriages, if I remember correctly.


----------



## maryannn

I am getting a lot of answers. Thanks so much. Once I do some more research, I will post my conclusions.
MA


----------



## funthreads623

have you used your Addi kingsize yet? I am still considering getting one, but would like some input first...



Gidget'smom said:


> I have a Bond in the box, take it out every fall. Also have an Addi Express King Size, and I just ordered the Addi Express Pro. I know these aren't "Good Ones", but I am still interested.


----------



## KateWood

maryannn said:


> Does anyone know of a knitting machine that does the garter stitch where the project does not have to be physically removed from the needles?
> I have had my knitting machine a couple of months. I am on my 3rd sweater. Sure wish that I had more time to use it.
> MA


The Brother 4.5 mm guage machines, the later punch card models and the electronic models, were built with special rails for an electronic garter carriage accessory. It knits the patterns selected for up to 999 rows and 200 sts automatically


----------



## sunansand101

I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to have to learn how to knit by hand if I'm ever going to make anything other than squares on my mk. I just don't have the knowledge to follow patterns. I don't have the foggiest what a garter stitch is, or all the terms and how they apply to the material. Does this make sense to anyone else other than me?


----------



## deemail

Gidget'smom said:


> I have a Bond in the box, take it out every fall. Also have an Addi Express King Size, and I just ordered the Addi Express Pro. I know these aren't "Good Ones", but I am still interested.


i have a lot of different types of machines and the only 'good one' is the one in front of you!!!! lol.... have fun and work with what you have to work with....


----------



## deemail

sunansand101 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to have to learn how to knit by hand if I'm ever going to make anything other than squares on my mk. I just don't have the knowledge to follow patterns. I don't have the foggiest what a garter stitch is, or all the terms and how they apply to the material. Does this make sense to anyone else other than me?


the trick is to have patterns especially made for knitting machines....here are my favorites....
http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/

when learning, this is THE best hat pattern... all machine knit you can even seam it on the machine and they look adorable, too....
http://www.nataliesknitting.com/Hat%20Reversible.html


----------



## sistermaide

sunansand101 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to have to learn how to knit by hand if I'm ever going to make anything other than squares on my mk. I just don't have the knowledge to follow patterns. I don't have the foggiest what a garter stitch is, or all the terms and how they apply to the material. Does this make sense to anyone else other than me?


I think it makes perfect sense to me...most of us MKers knew how to hand knit before we found the means to get the machines, so we at least had a sense of what we are aiming for.

I think you don't have to be a great knitter to use a machine, but it probably helps to at least understand the basics.

"It's hard to avoid walking on the cracks, if you can't see the sidewalk."


----------



## sunansand101

Thanks all for your input! I was beginning to think it was just me being dense. So, I got the needles and I'm going to give it a try. Please wish me luck - I'm really going to need it!


----------



## deemail

sistermaide said:


> sunansand101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to have to learn how to knit by hand if I'm ever going to make anything other than squares on my mk. I just don't have the knowledge to follow patterns. I don't have the foggiest what a garter stitch is, or all the terms and how they apply to the material. Does this make sense to anyone else other than me?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes perfect sense to me...most of us MKers knew how to hand knit before we found the means to get the machines, so we at least had a sense of what we are aiming for.
> I think you don't have to be a great knitter to use a machine, but it probably helps to at least understand the basics.
> "It's hard to avoid walking on the cracks, if you can't see the sidewalk."
Click to expand...

I was a hand knitter for many years before buying a knitting machine. I took a class in my local adult night school in san diego, and in a class of 28 people plus the 2 teachers, I was the only hand knitter there... they thought I was kind of weird and I wondered how they got involved...but we all had fun and we definitely did things differently. Hand knitters often combine the techniques because we can see what may be simpler by hand... the KM ONLY people just learn how to do those same things on the machine in their own way...


----------



## itzzbarb

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU, ADMIN, FOR PUTTING THE MK ON THE DAILY DIGEST.


----------



## Lisa J.

I have a bond on its way to me and am interested....count me in!


----------



## Lisa J.

lol- think I found it!


Lisa J. said:


> I have a bond on its way to me and am interested....count me in!


----------



## dollyoved

clogden21 said:


> As to the machines i have:
> 
> 2 1/2 bonds (both USM's) hooked together all but 3 section (fyi 1 section has 15 needles, it takes 8 sections for 1 bond) it is 8 mm machine great for baby yarn kp1, up to some bulky kp4
> 
> and a Brother 585, standared 4.mm great for thinner yarn up to where the bond starts, baby yarn at tension 10.
> 
> what does everyone else have??


I have an original Bond Sweater Machine which I upgraded with a USM holder for keyplates. This holder does not have a wire guide on it and I think it is easier to handle. Dolly


----------



## Irish maggie

hi Sue, just saw you on ;line ,
Im from Belfast , and thought i knew you did you or where you ever in the upholstery trade?
I am from the Antrim RD but then moved to Glengormley in the late 60's

regards maggie


----------



## cottonspinner

I need an education on Machine Knitting so count me in. I don't know anything about this buddy list though.


----------



## maryanne

Just to let you all know, if you live anywhere near Gainesville, FL, I have 50+ lbs of good quality acrylic coned km yarn. It's in lots of colors and in large plastic bags. I only use natural fiber so I can't use it. Charity knitters do not seem to want it.If you can use it and pick it up, you may have as much as you want free. Thanks


----------



## carolyn tolo

MKjane said:


> I work on a Bond, which I realize is low end compared to the machines named in other messages so far, but I look forward to learning from this forum.


You and me both.

Life interfered after these great KPers walked me through the steps to get my Bond working.

When I was able to get back to it now, I can't get the thing to knit.

I have an old machine, bought off ebay, and the instruction video can only be played far away from my apartment. I think they send DVDs now. (You can't buy or order an old cassette video player anymore).

If it worked before, and if God really wants me to knit fast for the homeless, it will work again.

Homeless shelters here want things that can be washed in a public washroom sink and dried under the blower. So I use synthetic yarns

If somebody wants to send me all that wonderful synthetic yarn, I will be happy to pay the postage.

Carolyn


----------



## MKjane

Hi, Carolyn -- I'm no expert but I'm a constant Bond knitter and I'll be happy to answer any questions and try to solve your problems if I can. Describe what's going wrong, and I (and I'll bet others) will chime in!

I use an older Bond (Incredible Sweater Machine). I was feeling a bit behind the times until someone commented that the older machines are much better made than the newer ones, so now I feel great to have this one!

By the way -- I think you would get a lot more readers for your message if you posted it as a new topic instead of an add-on to an old topic. If I were you, I would start over and post a new topic under Machine Knitting.


----------



## carolyn tolo

MKjane said:


> Hi, Carolyn -- I'm no expert but I'm a constant Bond knitter and I'll be happy to answer any questions and try to solve your problems if I can. Describe what's going wrong, and I (and I'll bet others) will chime in!
> 
> I use an older Bond (Incredible Sweater Machine). I was feeling a bit behind the times until someone commented that the older machines are much better made than the newer ones, so now I feel great to have this one!
> 
> By the way -- I think you would get a lot more readers for your message if you posted it as a new topic instead of an add-on to an old topic. If I were you, I would start over and post a new topic under Machine Knitting.


Thank you so much. I journeyed over to where I could play my video cassette, and found a couple of VERY basic things that I could do better. Now it works perfectly.

You are a real friend. Carolyn


----------



## MKjane

Wonderful! Happy knitting!


----------



## HudsonNana

I hope someone can help me locate a shop that sells needles and sponge bar for the Singer SK155. I rather not shop on E bay would like to find a distributor. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Weegie

Hi Irene...I live in Canada but just bought spongebars for my Elna (same as sk155) from the Knit Knack Shop in Indiana. They have a website ...and a toll free number. I believe it's just www.knitknackshop.com
Betty


----------



## ksojerio

I am interested.


----------



## carolyn tolo

I am too. I am so excited to learn things that other people have known all along.

I am practicing with the starter-yarn.

I love cables and interesting patterns. I certainly knit them faster by hand, but that will change with practice.

I do need to knit faster (Bond Machine) if I am to finish my goal for the homeless before Christmas.

We feed them Thanksgiving Dinner on November 16, and I have not very many to give then.

Somebody posted that she got something for her Bond so she could use templates. When I get better with this, I am going to look into that.

Carolyn


----------



## Helgajr1

KateWood said:


> For all machine knitters and anyone interested in learning the craft.


OMG i did not realize we had that many machine knitters ..i see some of you for the first time ..great we can all learn a bit from each other ...i knit mostly on the brother 260 it is my workhorse ..i have 2 of them LOL no i did not buy the second one ,it was given to me ..so i keep it for a spare ..i have 2 standard machines but they have been sitting in the closet for years ...


----------



## peanutpatty

Great idea! I've been "Bonding" for 30+ years, but we can always learn something new.


----------

